# Areas to Avoid Spain/Portugal ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi All 

Heading for Spain/Portugal in April/May. Has anyone any suggestions on areas to avoid beause of crime or local restrictions etc. ?

Thanks in Anticipation

Captain Bligh


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dont spend the night on the motorway between Barcelona and Valencia.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I agree totally with Hogan . It seems to me that the robbers are on the motorways rather than the N roads where there are more police. If you are avoiding tolls as we do you will not use much motorway. If wildcamping or looking for aires see my previous post on these. I know many other places to wild camp down south from Cartagena going west so if you need more just ask. Just dont park on the beach at Denia or Torrevieja, many have and regretted it. Otherwise enjoy your visit its not as bad as some make out thousands of MH's here from Holland, Germany, Belgium and the UK. and without any problems.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Avoid parking in Santander! See the thread at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49933.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=santander&start=0 : shame, because it's a beautiful place.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Again,avoid overnighting at autoroute service stations anywhere. Also use the western route through France and the middle route through Spain if possible. The known problem area is approx two hundred miles either side of the France/Spain border on the East side.

Ron


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

All major transit routes through out Europe atract chancers? just be security wise, get out of your van !lock it , dont have bags with all your docs in , use your photo licence as ID with your debit or cc card , and hide one along with passports, you don't get waved down unless its the polcia or Guarda civil , any one who asks you in english for directions beware , walk away, these are just a few things you should always do in what ever country your in, We had 4 months in portugal last year and found it very safe , but thats not to say it is, Spain great country so much to see away from the coast, we make it our goal to have one day a week into the montanas or countryside, If you stop and you have a feeling its not safe ! move on, but on the whole the people on this planet are 99.9% good. above all be respectful and learn some Spanish,Buen viajes.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> Just dont park on the beach at Denia or Torrevieja


Why is this Ken?

Trev


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Silvasurfa - "All major transit routes through out Europe atract chancers?"

Your probably correct but I suggest not anywhere near to the same extent as the area I described. The reasons for this are; Personal experience on more than one occasion. There are several large itinerant camps in the area. Service station areas that used to be set aside for caravan/motorhome use have been discontinued due to the amount of problems experienced. Feedback of problems over the years show a disproportionate amount arising from this area.

The question asked was about which areas to avoid and I stick to what I said, but without getting paranoid about it.

Ron


----------

